# First Bremont



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Just ordered a Bremont Airco Mach 2 on a bracelet.Looking forward to taking delivery.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Bonzodog said:


> Just ordered a Bremont Airco Mach 2 on a bracelet.Looking forward to taking delivery.


Nice watch 👍
Nice dog too.🐶


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Bonzodog said:


> Just ordered a Bremont Airco Mach 2 on a bracelet.Looking forward to taking delivery.


Great choice, looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Turpinr said:


> Nice watch 👍
> Nice dog too.🐶
> View attachment 15671062


He looks like he is getting fed up with you keep stopping to take pictures of you watch.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Hahahaha you're probably right.
I must have 500 photos of him anyway.

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome to the club and enjoy in good health!


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Arrived this morning ,I'm delighted with it.


----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

Lovely piece. That grey dial! So good.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice watch Bonzodog.I like that grey dial too, and the indices.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats on taking delivery of your Airco Mach 2 — it is a great looking watch. Enjoy your first Bremont.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

When I bought this I was torn between the Airco and the S300.Well I stumbled across one today at a very reasonable price ,so it’s on its way.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Bonzodog said:


> Arrived this morning ,I'm delighted with it.
> View attachment 15680671


That is very nice, enjoy.


----------



## NatiLad79 (Sep 22, 2020)

Nice looking watches


----------



## onecoolkat (Sep 20, 2016)

Great looking watch and nice dog too.


----------



## M.I. (Jan 29, 2021)

*Feast your eyes WatchuSeekers'! My first Bremont*!?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

M.I. said:


> *Feast your eyes WatchuSeekers'! My first Bremont*!?


Congrats on your ALTI-P2. Its cream dial is very aesthetically pleasing. Plus, the red subdial seconds hand is a nice touch as well. Enjoy your new Bremount.


----------



## M.I. (Jan 29, 2021)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Congrats on your ALTI-P2. Its cream dial is very aesthetically pleasing. Plus, the red subdial seconds hand is a nice touch as well. Enjoy your new Bremount.


I am enjoying the heck out of it, so much so that I purchased 3 straps for it!!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

M.I. said:


> I am enjoying the heck out of it, so much so that I purchased 3 straps for it!!


That is great. I do like the blue strap for I would think it should complement the cream dial very well. Enjoy your ALTI-P2 and the three additional straps for it.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations, lovely looking cream dial, great choice of straps as well. 
Looking forward to seeing more pics with different straps.


----------



## M.I. (Jan 29, 2021)

bounce said:


> Congratulations, lovely looking cream dial, great choice of straps as well.
> Looking forward to seeing more pics with different straps.


Here's a lume shot


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

M.I. said:


> Here's a lume shot
> View attachment 15891011


The Lume on Bremonts is very good I have found, yours looks great with the sword hands.
Here is a pic of my S500 a while ago.


----------



## M.I. (Jan 29, 2021)

bounce said:


> Congratulations, lovely looking cream dial, great choice of straps as well.
> Looking forward to seeing more pics with different straps.


Here is a shot with the blue strap


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

M.I. said:


> Here is a shot with the blue strap
> View attachment 15900857


Now that I really like, the blue suits it so much, excellent choice.


----------



## gregmech26 (Sep 8, 2020)

Awesome sky blue lume shot.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

White S300 arrived this morning,this is a habit I must break.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Bonzodog said:


> White S300 arrived this morning,this is a habit I must break.
> 
> View attachment 16164593


Very nice, I do like the blue & white contrast, enjoy.


----------

